# Union vs ABC



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

im not union but some shops do take care of them but that is in union city or state like Nevada, chicago NY...etc


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm having deja vu.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

yep, another thread same issue same title same ol chit...lock it up Peety heheh


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I can't believe these union shop owners have their guys believing that the union is watching out for the guys best interests.
> 
> One guy from a union shop told me the union kept his wages high so he could afford a decent home and feed his family!


OK so that's a really bad thing Right?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I'm having deja vu.


Yea this thread is just like the other one. Someone close it.


----------

